# South Plainfield, NJ - Meyer plow



## Bluejoe (Nov 25, 2018)

Hello Members, I have a 7’1/2 “ Meyer plow , truck side bracket , blade and hoop with Wiring, lights. Fits like Chevy/GMC 80 thru 1991 years 1/2 ton to 1 ton solid axle trucks. New cylinders, new hoses, fairly newer E60 quick lift pump that was gone over with new seals and O-Rings. I’m asking $1200. Location is in New Jersey.


----------

